# Ariens HS40 55265B



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello. First Post new user to site here. I just picked up this old Ariens 4 HP single stage snow blower. I like old stuff like this i guess cause i am old lol. I didnt have much chance to service it, but changed oil and fired it up and tried it out. The snow was not very deep about 3 inches. It was very wet snow. This poor old blower only threw it about 1 foot lol. I don't know if it will do better in lighter snow. The chute kept jamming up and it stalled out a couple times so i didnt want to beat it up. I like this old machine. I did get some of it cleared but it started raining and made it much wetter. Never saw snow heavier. I shoveled it and am tired lol. Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If it is stalling the engine isn't running right. My guess is the carb might need cleaned and you might have leaking valves on that old engine. After you get that taken care of make sure the belts are good and tight. After that consider looking up "clarence impeller kit". Also make sure the chute isn't all rusted up.

Oh yea, you said single stage. Maybe your auger paddles are worn out.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

But he also said HS40, which is an engine that would be on a 2-stage, not a single stage..

Im guessing its an smaller 2-stage 4HP.
probably a 22000 or 932000 series..

Tommy,
welcome to the forum!

"HS40 55265B" is the model of the engine only, not the model of the snowblower..
can you post a few photos?
or look for an Ariens tag at the rear of the machine, or the side of the scoop, and post any numbers you find there..

As for the machine doing poorly in wet slush, that is perfectly normal for most 2-stage snowblowers..(if that is what you have)..They dont do well in slush..there is a fix! an impeller kit..but it should do much better in "normal" snow..

Give it 4" to 6", or more, of cold "dry" snow and I suspect it will throw like a champ..

Scot


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

hey guys. thank you for the replies. i will post some pics of this old blower asap. when it stalled on me, the chute was completely plugged solid with wet packed snow. so i thought since it could not throw anything out, that is what stalled it. parked it in my garage last night and smelled gas. seems to be leaking when it sits out of the carb. appears to be leaking from that gas release plunger? not sure on that. i shut off the tank supply and started it till it ran out of fuel. will have to do that for now lol. i hope i can get throwing better. i like this old blower. thanks again for advice. Tommy.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

*Ariens Photos*

Here are some pics guys. Thank you.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Tommy!
you have an Ariens 22,000 series machine, made 1969 to 1978:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page6.html

Its a 2-stage, not single stage.

I used my '71 Ariens this morning on 6" of wet heavy snow..
had to stop several times, shut down the machine, and clear out the chute with clogged snow..it happens with wet snow. An impeller kit is the only real fix..
But around here, such "warm" snows are rare..90% of the time it works great, when the snow is "normal" and dryer and colder..

Scot


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

thank you for that information. so it is a 2 stage. i don't see a impeller looking into the shoot? so a 2 stage has a impeller to help throw the snow further, is this correct? where is the impeller located? maybe i'm not understanding what it looks like. sry i don't have more knowledge on blowers. thanks Tommy.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You have an impeller in there. It can be seen in your second picture looking at the front.










A plugged chute could stall it since the impeller will not be able to turn. A poorly running engine will also stall a lot easier. If you have fuel leaking you probably need to clean the carb. Usually the culprit would be the float getting full of gas or the needle and seat not closing properly. If you are leaking from the drain on the bottom of the carb my guess is the gasket on it is shot. Gasket kits come with replacements for them, or you can get a new carb bowl that doesn't have that drain on it. Another possibility is there is just some dirt in there preventing it from closing fully or the spring on the outside that keeps it closed rusted through.

You will probably find it works a lot better if you clean the rust from the chute too. Hard to see from your pictures, but if there is a lot of rust in there the snow will stick right to it. Even if you can't paint it right now just knocking down some of the rough spots should help you out. Same with the rust on the augers in the front.

While you are at it it would be a good idea to remove the shear bolts and see if the front augers spin on their shafts with the bolts removed. If they do great. Squirt some grease in the grease fittings on them, spin them around a few times and then squirt a bit more grease in them and put the bolts back in.

If they don't spin they are rusted on there and the shear bolts are not going to break if you hit something. Instead the auger gears in the gearbox are going to break and those a lot more money and effort to change than the bolt. The proper thing to do would be to disassemble the front and get them loose, if you feel like taking chances though you can leave the bolts out and run it with them removed and hope it breaks itself loose. Just know that when they do finally come loose they won't turn in the snow anymore and your blower is going to turn into a plow until you put the bolts back.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

thank you. ok now i see the impeller. i want to do the service with the shear pin bolts. where are the bolts located? where is good place to purchase some spare shear pins? all of this info is much appreciated. thank you. Tommy.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I buy my bolts online. Unfortunately shipping is going to bite you unless you are buying a bunch of things at once.

Your second picture shows the shear bolts. They are right in the middle of the augers. One on each side.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

i found the bolts on the parts and repair manual that i downloaded from the link you guys gave me. i will try to find some spare shear bolts. i will check out if the shaft is free or stuck. i did grease it once already, but if it is stuck, i guess that won't help until i get it free. thank you again. Tommy.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

hello. i removed the shear bolts. facing machine from front, the left side is free, the right side is stuck. i will try to take it apart, and get it to free up. i ordered 5 shear bolts with locknuts part number 510015. cost around $6 with shipping. there is some rust in the shoot and i will clean that up best i can. also i need to know when replacing the shear bolts, do the augers need to be a certain way? the one that is free i moved it around a lot so i dont remember where it was. i am sure it must matter. thank you. Tommy


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think it matters how they are spun when you replace the bolt. Though, I normally try and turn them so they are offset from each other. When it question look at your picture above. If you do take it apart though make sure you get them back on right. The left and right are different and they have to be flipped the right way.

If one is free the other probably isn't too bad. Put the free bolt back in and then use 2 pipe wrenches to try and twist the other side. Actually, could probably put a 3/4" wrench on the outside bolt as well. Just make sure you are putting your torque on the axle shaft and not the gearbox in the middle.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

i will try to free it up tomorrow. thank you for the advice. i am thinking about trying to install a impeller kit after looking at some videos on that subject. it seems that is the way to go to get the 2 stage working better in wet snow. thank you again for the fast replies. happy thanksgiving to all of you. Tommy.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

no wonder it does not throw the snow very well. i took the belt cover off, and the auger belt is very loose, old and almost broke it one spot. it is totally shot. i ordered a new one today. the drive belts look old also. they are tight but def need replaced. i think i will be able to turn it into a decent machine, with some tlc. thank you. tommy.


----------

